# AR-15 Log



## AR-15 (Apr 16, 2016)

OK this is my first post on my current cycle. Right now I'm running Anadrol 100mgs ed, Sust 750mgs ew, and NPP 600mgs ew. I'm aprx. two weeks in, actually a few more days than that but was bed bound for 3 days due to the flu from hell, so I'll just call it two weeks.
       Diet is approx. 4000 calories and protein is right around 450 grams. Just being totally honest though my appetite is fucking out of control at this point so those calories aren't the cleanest. If its within reach I'm eating it. Lol
       I'm training 3 days on 1 day off. Using exclusively low weights with high reps due to bi lateral RC tears that are really limiting my workouts. I have been using bands and found a new love, as much as it pains me to say, but machines rather than free weights. They really have allowed me to target certain muscles that normally kill me to do because of pain. 

     . The Anadrol hit me right out of the gate just like the good old days. I literally was gaining aprox. 2 lbs a day after the first few days. I leaned down to 192lbs to start and after two weeks I weighed in at 203 this morning. 

       Sust has kicked in to high gear as well. I can pretty much tell because of all the usual signs of good test. I'm hornier than a 13yr old boy. Also getting pimples like a sixteen year old. 

  Pip is fine. I load all three in a pin and yeah its sore a bit but for the gains so far, who cares!!!!

       I said I'm doing a light weight high rep cycle but finding it very hard to stoick to that at this point because my strength is climbing so fast that in order not to be pushing like 30 reps per set I have no choice but to keep uping the weights as well. I'm sure it will level off soon. 


 ....AR....


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 17, 2016)

Very cool!  Should be a great ride


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 17, 2016)

Today is my off day but my energy level is pretty high and since I'm also experiencing that "bloated" feeling I decided to hit the gym for a real quick whole body once over. Kinda strange I know but it ended up being a pretty good workout. 
    I basically hit every major muscle group with medium weight to failure for two sets each. Basically as little rest as possible in between sets. Just a high pace workout to get the heart rate up and got some awesome pumps everywhere.
  Magnus mentioned in a conversation to just have fun again and that's what I did and it turned out pretty good.
   Also starting to notice ALOT of vascularity. Which is a little odd at this point since for me its pretty obvious Im carrying a good bit of water. I'm normally pretty vascular but right now I'm really really vascular. Hey I'll take it at this point because when I switch to Tren and Winny later I'm gonna look like a freak.
   Forgot to weigh myself but will tomorrow. My wife is actually getting annoyed at how much my appetite has increased. Lol She knows the deal but usually I have to push myself to eat while on but not with this gear. I'm seriously almost eating too much because of the crap I keep shoving in my mouth.
    So to sum up day 15. Appetite is scary good. Energy is good. Noticing Huge vascularity increase. I'm guessing maybe the NPP. Only my second time using it but reminds me of a light Tren or EQ. 

     I'm really looking forward to the next few weeks to see how much the gains level off....AR....


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 19, 2016)

Today is day 16. Hit chest and Tri's. Had to rip through it quick do to a death in the family. Was able to hit Tri's with 6 - 8 set exercises starting with 25 reps for 2sets , 20 for 2, 15, for 2, and 12 for 2. Used straps. Some variation in there but I'm just trying to post real quick before funeral. Chest I got 4 - 6 set exercises with roughly the same reps per set as Tri's minus the 1st 2 - 25 rep sets. Everything was real easy so I'm gonna up everything across the board again. Pain so far in RC's is manageable so should be OK until I hit that point where it becomes too much. 
  Weighed in at a nice 205lbs. Thats a rediculous 13lbs.lol I know its mostly the Drol and some guys are gonna be like ya right but I don't care. I don't bullshit and I can really start to notice a difference in body now. There has to be some muscle growing in there somewhere. Pumps are fucking sick. My appetite is still out of control. I know a lot of guys have trouble eating on drol but not me. Calories are still around a dirty 4000. I actually added another between meals protein shake so its been around 475 the last few days. 
   Can't think of anything else right now. Gotta run


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 23, 2016)

Day 21  Drol, Npp, and Sust. Endurance and strength is increasing nicely. I steady everyday improvement. Weight is at 206lbs as of yesterday. Body has grown almost too quick. Lol Kinda really obvious to people something's going on. Anybody close to me knows that's just part of the deal though. Appetite is still there even though I'm on Drol. Go figure. Diet is a lot cleaner these past few days and protein is still around 450 grams. Have noticed I'm starting to get winded really quick. Had a Doc appointment yesterday an BP is a little high but not as bad as I thought it would be.  I'm not sure I'm a superfan of NPP and probably won't use it again but that's just due to personal preference. 


 P.s. I'd get into posting workouts and weights and all that shit but If I thought anyone really cared I would. I just figure only thing anyone wants to know is if the gear is legit which its pretty obvious it is.


----------



## aon1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Just curious what you don't like about npp, I run a lot of tren but really like npp, always feel really good on it.


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 23, 2016)

That's the weird thing bro I'm kinda old school and have always had problems with DECA which NPP reminds me of. I honestly have no founded complaints about it other than my own mental issues. I just always have the bad experiences with DECA and in the back of my head its constantly reminding me of a year with a limp Dick. I prefer Tren over all other compounds so I'll stick to it in future. 

     So to some up your question and stop all my worthless info you didn't ask for. As far as the NPP I'm using it has been nothing short of a really good product and I would recommend it to anyone. For me however its just not worth the mental anguish I put myself through when I could use Tren or something else with good results. ALOT of times my brain is my own worst enemy....AR....


----------



## aon1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Like I was saying just curious because I feel really good on it but another good example of how we all react differently, im really lucky and dont get most sides from nandro.


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info brother. I'm gonna switch from the NPP probably around week 8 and run Tren to week 16. If its anything like the rest of their stuff I have no doubt its gonna be killer....AR....


----------



## aon1 (Apr 28, 2016)

How's the cycle coming along?


----------



## squatster (Apr 29, 2016)

How's the cycle


----------



## AR-15 (Apr 30, 2016)

End of week 4. Basically adding 5lbs to every exercise and set each time I walk into gym. Doesn't sound like much and could add more to certain exercises but due to the pain I'm not pushing it. I'm at a puffy yet vascular 208lbs. Just has become a real nice slow gainer. I'm gonna switch from Anadrol to dbol around week 6 and then to Winny around WK 12 and out. 

    Still doing high reps for everything. Using bands when appropriate. Seems to be working out nice for me. Definitely a nice switch and I really like the gains to this point. Big thanks to Magnus for reminding me of the bands. Sorry for the missed days on updates but it honestly didn't seem like anyone gave shit so I figured why bother. 

   Energy is still up and appetite is really good surprisingly. Only thing is I'm getting really tired and winded quick. I know that's just part of it so its no biggie.

   I'd love to post some pics for you guys but one I have too many tats to say no that's not really me ( yes I'm overly protective) and two I have no fucking clue how. Lol ....AR....


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 30, 2016)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cbn6Wz-_Q8U[/ame]


----------



## AR-15 (May 1, 2016)

Day off today. Kinda think I needed it cause even though I had planned on doing 3 on and 1 off I ended up in the gym anyway on most days off just cause my energy was through the roof and the fucking pumps were just so addicting.

  Definitely hit a wall today. Don't feel like doing didly shit. Probably doing my body more good than I realize though. Might even take two days off. I doubt it but will see where I'm at mentally tomorrow. 

   Physically feel great other than some soreness in my shoulders. Taking Ibuprofen 800's post workout and in the mornings and they seem to be keeping the pain at bay. I'm sure the NPP could be helping as well....AR....


----------



## squatster (May 1, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> End of week 4. Basically adding 5lbs to every exercise and set each time I walk into gym. Doesn't sound like much and could add more to certain exercises but due to the pain I'm not pushing it. I'm at a puffy yet vascular 208lbs. Just has become a real nice slow gainer. I'm gonna switch from Anadrol to dbol around week 6 and then to Winny around WK 12 and out.
> 
> Still doing high reps for everything. Using bands when appropriate. Seems to be working out nice for me. Definitely a nice switch and I really like the gains to this point. Big thanks to Magnus for reminding me of the bands. Sorry for the missed days on updates but it honestly didn't seem like anyone gave shit so I figured why bother.
> 
> ...



Of course we care man -
Magnus and the Administration went threw a lot of work getting your log back up here so I could have my tolet reading
With out you posting your log I can't shit 
You are very important 
Sorry I need to go do some reading


----------



## squatster (May 4, 2016)

How you doing with the cycle?
Did you go to the Dball yet?
Can't wait to see if you see a difference?
I do great on deal but anadrol does nothing for me


----------



## AR-15 (May 6, 2016)

Cycle is going strong brother. I'll be switching to the d-bol in a little over a week. The Anadrol was seriously grade A for me though. Actually as crazy as this sounds I had to dial it back a bit because as I mentioned before I blew up a little too much to quick. Baggy shirts only go so far. Lol
   Looking forward to switching to the d-bol though. I like fucking with different compounds just to see how things play out. 
     I'd have to go back and count the days but I think I'm finishing up week 5 and I'm up 18lbs to 210. I definitely feel bloated and slow but my energy is still pretty high considering. So much in fact I've basically cut all caffeine from my diet. Everything else is open game still. I'm basically a human garbage disposal. 
      As you know I havnt been hitting heavy weights at all so strength is kinda hard to judge but Im constantly increasing reps across the board so the weights are still increasing every workout and easily. 
      Body wise I can and everyone else can notice a huge difference. My size has increased pretty dramatically but it should slow up a bit switching off the drol to the dbol. It should be crazy when I hit the tren and Winny though. My vascularity has only increased even on the drol so when I start to cut up it as well should be wild. 
     I really don't have any negatives to this point with the cycle. I do struggle with depression a lot though and the last couple weeks have been pretty intense in that area. I have kept it in check for a good while with medication, meditation, and exercise but I am starting to wonder if the test is causing me some increased trouble mentally. I don't believe in roid rage and shit like that so Im not sure how I feel about the increased depression thing yet. This is just me thinking out loud. The human brain intrigues me so I'm sure I'll struggle to find a logical educated guess. Maybe Lil'Sully could chime in on this one.
    Anyway there ya go Squatster. Now you can finally take a shit!!!! Lol
    Hopefully I can keep on an even keel mentally and post a bit more often....AR....


----------



## squatster (May 6, 2016)

Great to see you post
A bombs make me real depressed 
I can't think strategy on them. I try to stay away from Abombs all together
Also if I don't keep my test constant  and even I get f..
Keep posting upucked up


----------



## AR-15 (May 19, 2016)

Sorry Squatster my depression has kept me down for a couple weeks but cycle is still on track considering. Switched to Dbol. Lost some bloat and feeling a lot less lethargic. 
  Weight is still holding which is a bit surprising cause my workouts have suffered a bit due to my not wanting to do shit. 
   Forcing myself to keep hitting the pile though as best I can. 
   Appetite seems to be slowing down but I think that honestly has more to do with the depression thing. Diet is still dirty but I'm forcing everything I can find down my throat. I know some would frown on that type of thinking but I'm not really, at this point at least, giving a shit how I get my ratios as long as I get them. I'm growing like a bad weed and for me that's all that counts right know.

    Still using light weight high reps with bands on everything I can use them on. I really have fallen in love with the bands. Props to Magnus!!!!Pumps are pretty insane and that helps with me being OK with the light weight. 

    Still making gains man. I hate the fact that I'm a mental mess right now cause it has effected my cycle but how can I bitch when overall to this point this cycle with this gear and this style of working out has been killer. 

      I'm still torn on whether NPP is for me on a regular basis but I would recommend it to anyone who asks. I'm gonna be hoping of it soon and switch to my true love Tren A so it will be interesting to me to see how that goes....AR....


----------



## squatster (May 19, 2016)

Good to see you posting man. I was getting worried.
Was looking back at what your running for juice.
Anadrol and sust- both the worst for depression with many.
Some people would argue but I have lived it many times my self.
The last Ester in sust makes me depressed- pariniod and down right meen on it - I think my wife is cheeting- people are against me.
You may want to try switching to Enantate or Cyp
You doing Creatine?
When on Dbal I used to do creatine and L Arginine before gym and drink my gallon of water while at the gym- 
Sick - sick pumps
pissed the bed a few times doing it but the pumps
Is your depression any better off Anadrol?


----------



## AR-15 (May 19, 2016)

I've suffered from depression, OCD, and extreme Anxiety ( social mostly) my entire life bro. Like I said I think in an earlier post I mostly hold it in check with medication, exercise, therapy, and a few years ago I found meditation really helps me as well. As I'm sure with many people who truely suffer from it there are times that it just hits me and no matter what I do I can't beat it. It lasts any where from a few weeks to at its worst a month and then I'm pretty much back to normal. Or at least as close as I can get to normal. Lol

   The OCD other than constantly counting shit I can actually use to my advantage for a lot of shit in my daily life. 

    I struggle with whether I believe that AAS can cause my depression to worsen while on cycle. I'm not doubting you in the least so please take no offense I'm just thinking out loud and actually welcome and appreciate your thoughts and experiences. They can only help me. 
    I mean common sense depending on how you look at depression would want me to think that if I'm fucking with my hormones in a big way by using AAS then it certainly could increase my attacks because both my Test and Estrogen levels are through the roof. But then if I believe that then I would have to buy into "Roid Rage" in a big way and I just can't. I know that in Hormones 101 if your a man and you raise your test levels then in theory your "manly" features such as aggression should be increased as well but I personally have never gotten to a point that I couldn't control my emotions while cycling the same as I could if I wasn't and I generally have a pretty bad temper to start with. I think most Roid Rage incidents are more geared towards somebody juicing having gotten bigger and just looking to intimidate people they normally wouldn't or couldn't.
  I do wish Psych would throw in his expertise in the depression area since I get the impression that's his thing but he's always so caught up in him and Magnus posting cute little pics to each other and now I think he's into buying Korean Port a Potties or some weird shit like that so he probably doesn' have time. 

   Anyway sorry this is suppose to be about a cycle not my mental issues. I apologize for the long and worthless post. I got a little carried away....AR....


----------



## psych (May 21, 2016)

Im at nationals.

What ever your doctor is giving you tell him u take roids.  If ur on Ssri or tricyclines you should stop the roids.


----------



## AR-15 (May 25, 2016)

Effexor bro and thanks for your time....AR....


----------



## squatster (May 29, 2016)

We need an update man


----------

